# What's your favorite...



## 71Chevrolet (Nov 19, 2012)

Handgun caliber and why? I know for me I could go back and forth all day for different reasons and scenarios, but if you could only choose one what would you pick?


----------



## Nathan Jefferson (May 11, 2013)

well, my favorite is .45 but I pretty much only shoot 9mm.

So I guess 9mm is really my favorite...


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

My favorite is the 357 Mag. because it is adequate for every use that I have for it and I have mastered its use.
I have other calibers from 22 to 45 Colt but the 357 is the best all round pistol caliber for me.


----------



## PrepConsultant (Aug 28, 2012)

.45 would be my choice..


----------



## BigCheeseStick (Aug 7, 2013)

I think this is a moot question... .45 is awesome for what it was made for, .22lr is awesome for what IT was made for, .44 Magnums awesome to! The list goes on and on forever. 

While the biggest Grizzly bear ever killed was taken with a .22lr.... I don't know that anybody's gonna say it would be their "favorite" round for hunting them!  Or anybody with any sense in their heads prefers 500 S&W for hunting squirrel! 

I think their ALL fun for what their best at!


----------



## bigdogbuc (Mar 23, 2012)

45 Colt

Loaded properly, it generates more energy than a 44 Magnum with less pressure. 140 years old and going strong. It's just a big damn bullet.


----------



## lgustavus81 (Aug 12, 2013)

45,9,and 223/5.56. In that order I love my 45 for the power. My 9mm for the 20rd mag capacity. And my M400 cause its my AR!


----------



## 71Chevrolet (Nov 19, 2012)

BigCheeseStick said:


> I think this is a moot question... .45 is awesome for what it was made for, .22lr is awesome for what IT was made for, .44 Magnums awesome to! The list goes on and on forever.
> 
> While the biggest Grizzly bear ever killed was taken with a .22lr.... I don't know that anybody's gonna say it would be their "favorite" round for hunting them!  Or anybody with any sense in their heads prefers 500 S&W for hunting squirrel!
> 
> I think their ALL fun for what their best at!


Good point!


----------



## 71Chevrolet (Nov 19, 2012)

bigdogbuc said:


> 45 Colt
> 
> Loaded properly, it generates more energy than a 44 Magnum with less pressure. 140 years old and going strong. It's just a big damn bullet.


Agreed!


----------



## Ripon (Dec 22, 2012)

38/357

Generally speaking I've shot but don't much care for 44's so the 38/357 is my favorite. Now what I'm about to say probably doesn't resonate and can be duplicated in many other calibers but it just works for me. I have it in nice revolvers, I have it in a nice lever, and I have the ability to pack my hand reloader and take enough extra components out to just keep going. So its my favorite even though its also my second choice in carry. I no longer take it out, and if I do its because I've run out of 9mm or 45 acp and SHTF has really happened in a bad way.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

357 magnum, followed closely by the wonderful 45 Colt (in a single action Colt SAA or clone).
I don't try to "magnumize" the 45, I have a 44 mag for that.


----------



## retired guard (Mar 7, 2013)

Another vote for the .38 /.357 mag I can't think of too many things you can't do with it other rounds may do a particular job better but can't think of another cartridge that does so many things well.


----------



## wallyLOZ (May 12, 2013)

My personal favorite is 45ACP. Large bullet with adequate knockdown power. That being said I must admit that I've compromised with the women folk in the house. They can't handle the 45, so we've added 9mm to the arsenal many moons ago. Still carry my 45, but have a subcompact 9mm when it's hot outside and can't wear a jacket to conceal the 45.


----------



## Seneca (Nov 16, 2012)

Out of the bunch 38/357. 
Followed in order by the 22RF and the .45 ACP


----------



## joec (Nov 12, 2012)

I have a pair of 9mm however I'm partial to 45 caliber myself. I have a 1911, 45 Colt, 454 Casull and 45-70 rifle. I also load for them all so I can match the bullet/powder load for each gun. The 454 Casull though is my go to gun for backup hunting with either my 45 colt rifle or 45-70.


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

.45 ACP for me, wife's goes with a 9mm.


----------



## pastornator (Apr 5, 2013)

.45 acp then .22.


----------



## waggie (Nov 12, 2012)

bigdogbuc said:


> 45 Colt
> 
> Loaded properly, it generates more energy than a 44 Magnum with less pressure. 140 years old and going strong. It's just a big damn bullet.


Damn skippy.


----------



## SARGE7402 (Nov 18, 2012)

.380 cause I can slip one into a pants pocket and be armed 24/7.


----------



## Gunner's Mate (Aug 13, 2013)

629 44mag 180 gr JHP 31 gr H110






5 shots iron sights off hand 25 yards






same pic with quarter removed






same gun 225 yards 10 inch self healing target off of a rest iron sights


----------



## Leon (Jan 30, 2012)

I like the .40 S&W round. It's like 9mm but has more stoppage and shoots a little flatter, to me it seems 'snappier' and carries more lethal force. I really like 2nd gen compact Glock 9mm too. I really like those little things.


----------



## retired guard (Mar 7, 2013)

SARGE7402 said:


> .380 cause I can slip one into a pants pocket and be armed 24/7.


I can do that with my SP 101 2" hammerless .357 but have friends who like that .380 choice is a good thing.


----------



## Old Man (Dec 10, 2012)

Everyone I get to shoot!


----------



## pastornator (Apr 5, 2013)

For pure fun, the 410 governor wheelgun is pretty good. Lots of pop-bang. But all time fav is my built 1911.


----------



## Infidel (Dec 22, 2012)

Favorite handgun cartridge has to be .45 Colt although I'd prefer it in a Ruger Blackhawk. Can be loaded down for plinking and smaller game and loaded up to surpass the .44 Mag in power. This result is one of the most versatile handguns you could ask for. Plus it's an awesome cartridge for 2 legged varmints as well. In the Blackhawk you could have a .45ACP cylinder fitted as well to take advantage of cheaper ammo for practice. Load your own .45 Colt with a 255gr cast bullet and you can save yourself some cash shooting.

-Infidel


----------



## tacman605 (Nov 17, 2012)

9mm. It is what I have carried for years and it has never let me down yet


----------



## Meangreen (Dec 6, 2012)

Whichever one is in my hand  I like my .45 acp's and my 9mm's and I carry a .40 at work. My usual pocket gun is my old faithful classic S&W model 40 in .38 special. I tell you though I have met very few firearms that I didn't like.


----------



## Doc Holliday (Dec 22, 2012)

For self defense hand gun I will take my 1911 in 45acp or XD45, The wife gets the XD9mm
For self defense shot gun I will take my double barreled 12
For small critters I would take a 22lr
For long shots on game it would be the 7mm Magnum
For anything dangerous that would hunt me I will take my 45-70 loaded with 535gr hardcast bullets (that will go end to end on anything on this continent.)

For sniping I will take the 6.5X57 with double set triggers and a high powered scope...... :mrgreen:
Im very proficient with them all.


Doc


----------



## bigdogbuc (Mar 23, 2012)

Doc Holliday said:


> For self defense hand gun I will take my 1911 in 45acp or XD45, The wife gets the XD9mm
> For self defense shot gun I will take my double barreled 12
> For small critters I would take a 22lr
> For long shots on game it would be the 7mm Magnum
> ...


A $20 handle like that and no mention of the 45 Colt? I sir, do not want you to be my huckleberry. :lol:


----------



## Doc Holliday (Dec 22, 2012)

bigdogbuc said:


> A $20 handle like that and no mention of the 45 Colt? I sir, do not want you to be my huckleberry. :lol:


Still working on getting the right 45 colt..... :wink:

Doc


----------



## ApexPredator (Aug 17, 2013)

Kimber stainless target with tricon sights 10mm Auto mag fed gun for continuous firepower 1911 frame more power than a .357 magnum slightly less than a .44 magnum 8-10 round mags uses the more common brass and slug from the .40 s/w 1911 frame for me allows better recoil management then wheel guns of similar power plus because of the popularity of the 1911 frame you get to use all the accessories.


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

ApexPredator said:


> Kimber stainless target with tricon sights 10mm Auto mag fed gun for continuous firepower 1911 frame more power than a .357 magnum slightly less than a .44 magnum 8-10 round mags uses the more common brass and slug from the .40 s/w 1911 frame for me allows better recoil management then wheel guns of similar power plus because of the popularity of the 1911 frame you get to use all the accessories.


The 10mm is a "kissing cousin" of the 357 and it can be more powerful than the SAAMI loads that are produced today for the 357. However when I use the loads originally developed for the 357 at 45000 CUP there is no way that your 10mm can keep up. The SAAMI maximum pressure for the 10mm is only 37500 which is higher than the devalued pressure for the 357 today. SAAMI dropped the pressure limits on the 357 twice because a few gun makers didn't want to build guns that could withstand the pressure. My gun has withstood those pressures for well over 40000 rounds. Will yours last as long without replacement parts?

This isn't about which is a better gun ( or whose is bigger) its about using the gun you are most comfortable with and realizing the truth about it. For two years I shot my revolver against TC Contenders and even a few semi-autos in the highest classification in Hunter's Pistol Silhouette. I tied the club max score with it and know my gun as well as anyone can know a gun. I shot out to 100 yards with it four times a month and had more scores over 37 out of 40 than anyone else in the matches. The guy I tied scores with was using a TC Contender with a scope that cost more than I spent for my custom rifle and my little 6 shooter performed better than what he was using. Even after no being able to shoot for eight years I can still keep six shots inside a one inch circle at 25 yards. My bullets leave the muzzle at 1464 fps and every one of them is an "overload" by today's standards but when I started loading them they were just a tad under the maximum load recommended.

The 10mm is a fine round and it is capable of as much destruction as a 357 but whether it is better than the 357 is a point that I will argue on or off the range. I hope that your 10mm performs as well for you in the next 41 years as my 357 has for me over the last 41 years.


----------



## Boss Dog (Feb 8, 2013)

bigdogbuc said:


> 45 Colt
> 
> Loaded properly, it generates more energy than a 44 Magnum with less pressure. 140 years old and going strong. It's just a big damn bullet.


Make sure you have a big hefty modern revolver for heavy loading the 45 Colt. Older and cheap revolvers will come apart quickly if you over load them.


----------



## bigdogbuc (Mar 23, 2012)

Boss Dog said:


> Make sure you have a big hefty modern revolver for heavy loading the 45 Colt. Older and cheap revolvers will come apart quickly if you over load them.


Roger that. Blackhawk or "1st Gen" Vaquero! Rugers all the way...


----------



## Boss Dog (Feb 8, 2013)

My favorite, and therefore the handgun I would carry on a forced march through the 100 acre wood: 
Dan Wesson 15-2, 357 Magnum. Out of production since about 1995 or so.

As seen in the pic, I have 2½, 4 and 6 inch barrels for it, which can be changed in a matter of minutes. Barrels are also available in 8, 10, 12 
and 15 inches! The longer they are, the harder to find and the more expensive. I would love to find one/a set in stainless that I could actually 
afford! At the least, I plan on acquiring an 8 inch barrel soonest.

The 357/38Special platform is about as versatile as you can get. It will do a lot of things for you in one convenient package. 
There are tons of different offerings of production ammo available for it as well as another ton of reloading information. 
You could carry a snub nose as a BUG on your person or in your pack that uses the same ammo. No need to carry different calibers.
Currently I only have holsters for the 2½ and 4 inch barrel configurations, but I'm working on that too.


----------



## JAGER (Oct 10, 2012)

.45 ACP... Colt 1911, HK45, both will hold 4" groups at 25yards with plenty of love on the receiving end...


----------



## Doomsday (Jun 25, 2013)

9mm, has enough punch and high cap mags. Normally plentifull and cheep.


----------



## Sr40ken (Nov 21, 2012)

.45 Colt if loaded for the Ruger Blackhawk. The nice thing about the .45 Colt you can load old Peacmaker loads or go bear hunting(in the proper firearm). Great flexable round.


----------



## Go2ndAmend (Apr 5, 2013)

I have shot many handgun calibers and own many handgun calibers for more than four decades. IF I had to choose just one for all situations, it would be the .357 Magnum. It can fire low recoil 38's or hot loaded .357's. It is an accurate and proven round available in a wide variety of loads. It wouldn't be my first choice in many situations, but it would never be my last choice either. Enough said.


----------



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

I have carried .380, .38 spl, .38 +P, .45 ACP, .40 S&W, 9mm and .357. Felt perfectly comfortable with every one of those. I think the key is never carry any of them in a crappy, cheap-ass gun. I like Smith & Wesson or Ruger revolvers, Beretta, Kimber, Sig Sauer, Kahr, Glock and H&K autos. You'll never see me carry a High Point, Jennings, Phoenix, Bryco etc... I would be scared to carry anything substandard. I will only carry good quality defense loads too. No Wolf 9mm hardball for me.


----------



## BeefBallsBerry (Aug 25, 2013)

.22 hollow point.

I know its a small caliber but it will get the job done


----------



## machinejjh (Nov 13, 2012)

I have much more fun shooting .45acp through my SR1911, but 9mm gets the nod for concealed carry due to capacity.


----------

